# Matted strands on face/around eyes?



## Leigh96 (Dec 20, 2010)

Our new little guy, Remy, has teary eyes. The corners of his eyes get gunky and he has strands of hair on his face and near his eyes that are hard and crusted together - I don't know how I would even go about getting a comb through it. I've tried taking saline-soaked cotton balls to try to soften up the crustiness so I can try to comb it out, but he squirms and I'm not having much success. 

They vet suggested cutting the strands off, but I don't know if I want to do that (not to mention that I don't want to put scissors near his face or eyes! Not worth the risk with a squirmy puppy). Any suggestions? I attached a picture of him where you can see the crusty strands on his face.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I've always just used a warm wet washcloth on Augie's face. He will get gunky eye corners at times as well. I wipe at the corners of his eyes with the wet cloth to moisten them and then come back at him a minute or so later after they have loosened up a bit and do it again, and it usually removes them. Have also just picked them off with my fingers. 

By the way, Remy is adorable! I have pictures of Augie as a puppy, sitting in that position. Cute!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

What a precious little one 

Crusties are a pain..The easiest way to get rid of them is while you're bathing. Suds up the face real good and let the shampoo sit there for a few mins and with either your fingernails or a flea comb brush them out. Maintaining by using a flea comb daily.

I've found that this No Rinse spray helps soften them up and helps make them easier to remove. I use it 1-2x a day. Every other usage I use water to help rinse it out some. I also use a conditioner afterwards to prevent the hair from drying out. Just apply straight and don't worry about rinsing out.
http://store.purepaws.net/No-Rinse-Spray_p_27.html


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Your puppy is so darn cute. I like baby wash cloths if you do what Augies mom does and loosen the gew for a while with the warm water that should work. Try to make a habit of washing his face daily he probably will not have crusties. And give that cutie pie a big hug.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Jack gets crusties, too. I do the same as everyone else. Try to loosen them with saline or a warm washcloth, use my nails to get most of the gross goo out, and then use a little flea comb for the rest. 

I do notice that it is better if I do it every day. If I skipped a day, it is a struggle.

*blech*


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

have someone give you a hand holding him. Sometimes it just takes two to get the job done


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I think everything I do is pretty much covered here. Wet cloth then the flea comb - don't know what I'd do without the trusty flea comb!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

seriously. the flea comb is awesome. it can be used for SO many things, heck I even use to help get out some matts! LOL


----------



## Leigh96 (Dec 20, 2010)

Thank you for all the advice. I've made significant progress today with a wet cloth and my fingernails (although it's been slimy and gross LOL). As soon as this darn snow lets up, I am heading out to get a flea comb. He looked great this morning, and by this evening the crusty strands were reappearing. I sense an ongoing battle here.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

It probably won't be as bad as his tear duct size grows along with the rest of him.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

You need to start washing with a warm cloth and gentle soap, I use the baby shampoo for people, lol But its important that he gets used to your hands being on his face and washing it, you don't want to create the habit of them rebelling everytime you come close.

I,personally, can't stand the smell of this, so I will wash her eyes alot if she's tearing, I notice certain triggers, outdoor allergens, wind, cold wind, rain, snow, etc.. and then after you wash, dab the area with some corn starch and that will help it dry up quickly.

Kara
Ps. He is SO cute!


----------



## LeighaMason (Dec 16, 2010)

Sugarbaby had this and I was having to wipe her face and dry her face hair with cornstarch twice a day which I felt was excessive so I took her to the vet this morning. He said her eyes were inflamed and gave her some eye drops that are both a steroid and a antibiotic. He said I should see an improvement in a couple of days.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I couldn't think about your question because I was so wrapped up in how darn cute he is!!!

Sis doesn't really have this problem but like everyone else I would say warm cloth and flea comb. I fix her pony tail every morning and use a flea comb to comb her face.


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

You might also put a little yogurt in his food each meal...like a teaspoon. It helps reduce the gunk.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi all,

Newbie here, just got my precious new puppy last weekend (pics to come, I promise). But I had to laugh when I read about using water and flea combs; I did that yesterday with my baby boy's crusties yesterday, before I even read this post!

If your pup is really wiggly, have you tried doing it while he is asleep? Of course, you want to get him used to it while he is awake as well, but if you get the hard part done while he is asleep (mine will let me do ANYTHING to him while he is asleep, lol) then you can do maintenance when he is awake...


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Definitely cleanse and comb the area daily. He needs to get used to it being done so that he'll learn to tolerate it.


----------

